# eTicket points.... how long to post?



## Cho Cho Charlie (Sep 18, 2012)

Its been a month since my trip on the NE regional and on Acela. It was my first trip with the new eTickets.

My AGR account still doesn't show my points for that rail trip. I had assumed that with eTickets, such would show up within days. How long should I wait, before inquiring?

BTW, the AGR points from my hotel stay, did show up within days.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 18, 2012)

I haven't traveled since the e-tickets went on line, but I know a month is *WAY* to long!




I did refer another AU member who did travel, and his points and my referral bonus only took a few days to post!





So as our mantra says - call, call again to get them posted!


----------



## TCRT (Sep 18, 2012)

I've had E-ticket points generally post within a week. I would probably contact AGR, especially given that their requested wait time before contacting them for missing points is 21 days.

Then again, someone who rides Amtrak a lot more than I do might have a different opinion.


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 18, 2012)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Its been a month since my trip on the NE regional and on Acela. It was my first trip with the new eTickets.
> 
> My AGR account still doesn't show my points for that rail trip. I had assumed that with eTickets, such would show up within days. How long should I wait, before inquiring?
> 
> BTW, the AGR points from my hotel stay, did show up within days.


After a month, it is time to assume the trip is not posting. Try using the Missing Points Request Form on the AGR site with the e-ticket option. You will need the Amtrak reservation number(s) for your trips. There is some evidence that the form is working with e-ticket missing points.


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 18, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> Try using the Missing Points Request Form on the AGR site with the e-ticket option. You will need the Amtrak reservation number(s) for your trips. There is some evidence that the form is working with e-ticket missing points.


The missing points form did work for me. The points showed up the next day after I submitted it.


----------



## amamba (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah they should show up in like a week or so with e-tickets. I would fill out the missing points form. If nothing shows up in 48 hours, then call AGR or try to submit the form again.


----------



## Cristobal (Sep 18, 2012)

The points from the first leg (Saturday) of a r/t that I did this last weekend (with an 'unscanned' e-ticket, see my posts in the general discussion forum) have already posted.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Sep 23, 2012)

I still haven't gotten my points. 

I submitted a Missing Points form and got nothing. I called last Tuesday, and I was assured I would get my points within 72 hours, but got nothing.

So, I just called again. Apparently, since this trip was mostly paid for with an "Exchange Voucher" from a previously cancelled trip, AGR is telling me that I am not eligible for any points.

*What the heck?* :angry:

They told me that some AGR manager made the determination, and that such is not subsequently escalatable within AGR. They told me that my only recourse, is to call Amtrak's Customers Service. It would have been nice if this AGR manager had the courtesy to at least call me.

Is this true? You can't get AGR points for a trip "paid for" with a refund from a previous cancelled trip?


----------



## AlanB (Sep 23, 2012)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Is this true? You can't get AGR points for a trip "paid for" with a refund from a previous cancelled trip?


No, that is not true!

You are not supposed to earn points if the voucher was for service problems and provided as compensation for said problems. In other words if the bathrooms failed in your bedroom and you had to walk to the next car and after complaining you got a $200 voucher. Or if the train failed to run, but Amtrak still bused you from A to B, getting you where you needed to go, then the voucher would not count.

However, if the train was out and out cancelled with no alternate provided, that voucher should be eligible for AGR points. And any refund voucher for the price of a sleeper because you lost your room during a busing incident should be eligible for AGR points. Or if you did the cancelling for some reason, again, that voucher would be eligible for points.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Sep 23, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Cho Cho Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Is this true? You can't get AGR points for a trip "paid for" with a refund from a previous cancelled trip?
> ...


Well, the refund voucher is for money I paid. It was not "good will" for a problem I had. The voucher sent to me says "exchange voucher".

That's what I think the confusion might be, and why I am so very disappointed that this AGR manager didn't have the courtesy of calling me. During such a simple call, I think this could have been all straightened out.


----------



## amamba (Sep 25, 2012)

I highly suggest that you escalate this to the AGR Insider at FlyerTalk. Good luck.


----------

